# It's been a while but I'm back!!



## Inner Rage (Jan 29, 2017)

What's up guys? Im not new to the board but had to take a little time off for the family and to deal with a back injury but I'm back. Good to see some of the same folks are still around!


----------



## Johnjohn1977 (Jan 29, 2017)

Welcome back 

GrAnabolic.is
GrAnabolic@gmail.com


----------



## brazey (Jan 29, 2017)

Welcome back....


----------



## TripleOvertime (Jan 29, 2017)

Welcome back


----------



## Arnold (Jan 30, 2017)

Welcome


----------



## DUTCHPHARMA (Feb 5, 2017)

Welcome Back bro


----------



## Dannie (Feb 6, 2017)

Welcome back. Hope back is all healed up now and you are ready to deadlift some serious weight !


----------



## yesidont (Feb 11, 2017)

welcome back


----------

